# Custom Labels - What's the Material



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm still debating whether or not to go tagless or get custom labels sewn into my shirts. I was leaning towards tagless but just found out about TSC's relabeling service so I may have been swayed towards getting some custom labels printed.

I really like the material used on the BDG tags before they switched to tagless. The tag seems kind of thick, is ridged feeling on the front and smooth and shiny on the back (see attached image).

Can anyone help me out and let me know what type of material this is printed on so I can move forward with getting a quote.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm still looking. Is this just a satin tape?


----------

